

Show HN: We built a better solution for customer analysis and support - corywatilo
http://lessneglect.com/customer-analytics

======
oscilloscope
Change the name. The double negative is confusing, and the word "neglect"
reminds me of toddlers crying because they haven't been fed or dogs whimpering
in a hot car. It sounds like a non-profit trying to guilt me into donating
money to stop human trafficking. There are so many negative connotations
you'll activate in people's minds before they read that it's an app to
"proactively provide stellar support".

It's cute with Less Accounting, because obviously accounting is necessary and
you could never get rid of it all (or want to). But it's not cute with
neglect. Neglect is not a business necessity, and "Less Neglect" just reminds
me of all the neglect your app probably won't address.

The name is a downer.

"Neglect is a passive form of abuse in which a perpetrator is responsible to
provide care for a victim who is unable to care for himself or herself, but
fails to provide adequate care." ~Wikipedia

~~~
blink1st
I think that's point of the name.

~~~
masukomi
I think the name is perfect. It emphasizes the fact that most sites neglect
their users. Using this product will reduce the amount of neglect your give
them... or so they claim.

------
billycoover
I built and iOS library for this last night (i'll open-source it soon). I love
this idea and for iOS apps that don't have a web backend, this is a great and
easy way to implement CRM with your app user info.

We use TestFlight a lot in our iOS apps. TestFlight is great for tracking what
your users are doing inside your app, and logging errors. LessNeglect goes a
step further and lets you tie users and actions together with an open
communication channel.

I'm going to use this specifically to allow users of my iOS apps to send me
support requests, and to also track in-app purchases.

~~~
chromedude
Would absolutely love to hear when you open source it! I was actually highly
considering one until I saw your comment.

------
d0m
It took me a while to figure out what lessneglect was really about.. I.e. I
feel the messaging on the front page is the kind of "Use us, we'll save you
thousand of dollar".. yes, but _how_ exactly?

After looking at the screenshots, I had a better idea. From my understanding,
it's a feed of the actions happening on your website. So, rather than having a
"Facebook feed of latest news from your friends", you have a "Feed of latest
actions on your website".

Again, from my understanding, the way it works is by providing an API to the
developers. Basically, for every actions on my website, I'd send an API call
to _lessneglect_.

 _I think_ I like it.. mostly because I find it's very hard to follow my users
across my websites to know what's happening. I use external tools such as
_Google analytic_ and _mixpanel_.. but even then, it's more of a "stats" page
than a real feed of what's happening.

I think the homepage has some cool UI effect but the important messaging is
missing. I'd cut the "Turn upside-down" or "Less Neglect is web software that
takes the job of supporting customers to the next level.".

~~~
thegooley
Thanks for the feedback, and if you have any specific ideas of how we can
better explain it - please shoot them my way. And yeah, we'll see about
getting rid of the marketing-speak in our next update.

Sounds like you've groked the big concept, but we'd love it if people didn't
have to ponder over it before understanding what it is. Thanks for taking the
time.

------
ljensen
Nice interface. I like how the smart prioritization and timeline add context
to the end customer. This looks like a useful community management tool.

I don't understand the customer support aspect of the tool beyond offering a
customer view and messaging. The video demo glosses over what a customer
support issue would look like since the person had already figured out the
problem by the time Support could respond. Can you offer a demonstration of
what an exchange might look like if support was needed?

Also, your use of the word "proactive" made me think that the tool helps
anticipate problems. Every example demonstrated reaction(sending emails after
a sign-up or payment event). Even your Crewpedia case study was a reactive
example because support had to respond and make changes to the UI based on how
people were using the page. Can you offer some examples of how the tool
allowed users to expect an event? Otherwise, I suggest using a different word
such as "insightful" or "contextual".

~~~
thegooley
We struggled to really explain the value prop in a 2 minute video, for sure.

The concept of proactive (as it exists in our beta) is more in the sense of
"fix their problem before they have to ask you to fix it". But our goal is
absolutely to help you to "fix their problem before they know they have a
problem".

We've been able to do that to a certain extent with FolioHD customers manually
by seeing patterns in their usage where we can suggest an optimization.

For instance:

We see a user uploading images one by one and can shoot them a message saying:
"hey john, did you know that you can select all your images at once when
you're uploading? save some time!"

or, we see someone uploading custom images to use for their homepage slideshow
that are branded with logos that don't look great in their portfolio proper,
so we can reach out and say "hey jamie - did you know you can create a
separate gallery for your homepage features and then hide it so it doesn't
show up inside your portfolio?"

So this is what we mean when we say "proactive". When we see one or two people
having problems, we can help them out to best use our product. And if we see a
lot of people missing key features, we know that we need some UX work.

It's been pretty great, and that's why we figured we should polish it up and
release it for other people to use.

------
sync
Just went through the demo. You definitely have a nice start. Seems like a
combo of Mixpanel and intercom.io.

I would recommend a JS API to reduce barriers to entry.

Even better if it can install a little widget on my site that allows the user
to ask a question or view their past conversations, a la intercom.io.

~~~
thegooley
We actually do have a JS API [1] but we wanted to focus on a quick demo for
developers rather than an integration wizard. I think it's important for
people to understand the premise and how it's a bit different than other
"analytics" products and just logging pageviews ala Google Analytics will give
a sub-optimal experience.

We need to put a lot more work into the onboarding process (we created the
whole public site and api docs and demo wizard over the weekend) so if you
have any good examples of "getting started" flows that make sense, please send
them my way.

[1] <http://lessneglect.com/api> (and select the Javascript tab on the code
samples)

------
forcer
Is it just me but I am getting quite annoyed by wonderfuly designed pages
which really get you pumped to use the product but then when you click to Sign
up you get this Waiting list option/ queue/ MVP style dissapointment? I would
appreciate if posters made it upfront in the HN submission that signup is
disabled.

~~~
pbreit
I would ordinarily agree but not in this case. You actually can register and
use the service immediately with some simple "curl-ing" in the terminal. Which
I found to be a brilliant initial user experience.

~~~
jasongullickson
I was just about to say that! Very smart to target the developer audience by
focusing on how they will interact with the product (also brave).

------
ftwinnovations
I like the product idea and am in the market for a CS solution, but I am
hesitant to even try based on my expectations on pricing. I'd use it on a site
with about 20k to 25k registrations per day, maybe 100k or so logins, and
probably a million or so actions I'd track. Any ballparks on pricing or would
this not be a good solution for a site like mine?

~~~
corywatilo
In fact, Less Neglect would be perfect for a large scale installation like
this where you could really see benefits from the data crunching we do.

As far as pricing and details, if you can shoot us an email, we can chat
offline and see if we can come up with something reasonable. support at
lessneglect.com

------
pc86
If this page is any indication of the actual app, I'm actually looking forward
to paying for it.

~~~
thegooley
And we look forward to accepting your money!

------
gouggoug
Nice demo, the product looks very interesting.

I'm, however, a bit surprised that you used real user data in the demo. I
don't know exactly how FolioHD works, and I don't know if the data we see in
the demo are already public, but it kind of made me tick.

------
tonynero
this looks pretty cool and i'm trying it out now.

I have already sent events but the dashboard insists on always showing me the
wizard (and i have to click close wizard)

Also once you are logged in, how do you get to the API docs? The main site
insists on redirecting you to your dashboard if you are logged in.

Lastly, I seem to be getting some server 500 errors on some ajax requests.
please see your support email.

Just what i've been looking for my 4k to 5k daily users ~30k monthlies users
where javascript isn't an option - so hopefully its a nice fit.

------
devgutt
It seems really nice. Any information about how much will cost?

~~~
corywatilo
We're still trying to figure that out. I'd like to price it really low for
small/bootstrapped teams and scale up based on the amount of data you're
dumping into it. But right now we're focused on building out more of the
product. Once we know what it will do, we'll have a better idea as to how we
can price it.

------
oomkiller
It seems like this uses email as it's sole form of communication. I'd like to
see the ability to have internal messaging, like intercom.io.

------
dcu
looks very good. I'd suggest to rework the video since I can't see anything.
Also I would move the how it works section (<http://lessneglect.com/customer-
analytics#how-it-works>) to the top of the page since it's the most important
part you need to show to the people right now.

------
lsllc
Nice app! What did you build it with [on the backend]?

------
nathancahill
Looks pretty cool. Is a Python library in the cards?

------
blink1st
Hmm interesting way to launch a service. What the heck is CURL?

